
Google search results getting worse - userbinator
https://productforums.google.com/d/topic/websearch/jdI4HV81Ugk
======
ohiovr
It is kind of annoying that pi.hole blocks access to google ads in search
results now that there are more ads than organic results. I'm not giving up
pi.hole though.

